# need my cat shipped from cali to canada



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello

I was in california for a while with someone who i thought i was going to marry anyways it did not work out and I have one cat left behind from it. THe lady that is taking care of the cat cant look after her anymore because the cat is clawing up her carpet.

I contacted every rescue but a lot of them want to place this cat in situations i know she will explode in. The cat cant handle being in a cage or in crowded areas and has trouble with other cats. 

ANyways i thought maybe it is best i ship her to me but i am so cluleess i do not know how. I am afraid customs will just reject her? Can anyone here guide me that has done it before? i am in canada so i have to give instructions to the lady that is taking care of her. 

The city the cat is leaving is sacramento california and the city the cat will be arriving to is ottawa ontario. 

Another problem is this cat in a crate will **** and poop herself silly. Is there anyway to prevent that? No feeding/water the night before? not sure how this works?

What about mild sedatives? She is a very nervous cat and will be travelling alone. 

There are no direct flights when a person flys


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

i have kind of lost respect for rescues a lot of them stopped e mailing me back when i started to list the issues this cat had like when i said she will explode in anger and throw a tantrum in a cage they just didnt even bother responding to me and one rescue tried to make me pay them 1200 to take the cat

this cat is a rescue herself that is how i got her

i told every rescue this cat needs a foster home could be adopted out through pet finder or something when i came up with that idea they also stopped talking to me


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Ship your cat? That isn't even legal. There was a lady here in MN who tried to mail her dog to GA and is now facing animal cruelty charges. If your cat can't handle itself in a cage in a rescue what makes you think it won't be traumatized being shipped?


----------



## Quartermutt (Jun 23, 2010)

She would need to be in a airline approved crate for the trip, larger that normal with LOTS of towels. She'd need to be shipped via passenger airlines with the correct paperwork to enter Canada (health certs, rabies, bunches of other stuff). Food and water would have to be sent with her and she'd need to use the towels instead of a litter box. Most companies will only fly animals during certain times of the year (not to hot, not to cold) and some require some one to fly with the pet (which would be better than flying her as cargo) and it sounds like she would need to be tranq'd for the trip.

Contact airlines to find out if they carry animals/pets and what their requirements are. Find out what travel papers would be needed and what papers would be needed for her to cross the border/customs.

Pet Travel - Moving Pets to Canada may get you started. Check with specific airlines for their requirements and pricing.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Quartermutt said:


> and it sounds like she would need to be tranq'd for the trip.


I've done lots of research on air travel with my cat and you need to really look into the dangers of tranquilizing a cat before you jump into it.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I know that this isn't what you want to hear, but please be patient with rescues. I used to work for one, and I literally would get over 50 emails or phone calls a day of people wanting to surrender their kitty for one reason or another. And I live in a rural community, I can't imagine what a place like Sacramento goes through with calls and emails. It gets overwhelming and sometimes things fall between the cracks. They are working hard to help end pet homelessness with minimal resources, please be understanding. It's not easy and is so frustrating, you love animals and you want to help all of them. But there is always so much more need then you can meet. The number one reason people called to surrender their cat was "I moved and I can't take them with me". I hope that there is a way you can get your sweet girl to you. Research about flying, and I would call a veterinarian close to where the kitty is currently staying to see if they have any recommendations on how to make travel the least stressful on your little girl. 

Rescues and shelter's must also take into consideration how the kitty would respond in the environment that they would have them in. Most will either be in cages or out and about with other kitties. Prolonged amounts of time under stress can do a lot of damage to a kitty physically and psychologically. For example we had one cat that someone surrendered to the shelter that was extremely cat aggressive. She got out of her cage 3 times and would always immediately look for a cat to attack. She sent several kitties to the vet with wounds. She would attack cats in cages too if she could see them. So she had to stay in the cage, yet being in a cage caused her a great deal of stress and she literally started going crazy. When away from other cats and out of her cage she was the most loving and adorable little thing! The vet had to put her on a closely monitored anti depressant just so she could function and calm down. Then the day happened when someone put her back in her cage and she didn't want to so she bit someone. Was this fair to the cat? Was there perhaps somewhere else that would have been able to better suit her needs? A good rescue will try to help you find a place if they aren't able to meet your kitty's needs. But there is only so much they can do. I'm not gonna lie, a cat that doesn't like cages or other cats will have a hard time finding a shelter to meet her needs. However you are her mommy, her life is in your hands and I know you love her and will do what is best for her. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

There are only a few carriers designated to transport cats into Canada, with Air Canada being the primary one. You should contact Air Canada Cargo and they will walk you through the requirements, or put you in contact with someone who can. Cats aren't allowed to fly in anything but cargo on international flights, so your only option is to send her via cargo (although it will be pet cargo, not regular cargo). 

Your cat will need various shots/treatments before she can enter Canada and there's a waiting period between the time she has the shots and the time she can travel (I don't recall how long, but I think it's at least a month). 

You will also need to find a direct flight (since the cat won't be able to be transferred en route). I know you can't get a direct flight from Sacremento to Ottawa, but you should look into whether there's a direct flight from Sacramento to Toronto or to Montreal, whereupon you will need to drive from Ottawa to either Toronto or Montreal to pick up the cat. If there's no direct flights from Sacremento to Toronto or Montreal, you'll have to find a main hub in California (Los Angeles, for example) that will fly direct to Canada, and someone at the other end will have to drive to the relevant U.S. city.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Ship your cat? That isn't even legal. There was a lady here in MN who tried to mail her dog to GA and is now facing animal cruelty charges. If your cat can't handle itself in a cage in a rescue what makes you think it won't be traumatized being shipped?



so what is the best option? according to you? to kill it?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok well first I want to apologize because I read your post in error and I thought you meant SHIP your cat, not FLY your cat to Canada. Second, why would you think I was insinuating that you kill your cat?


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey it was just an emotional reaction to your post and a misunderstanding i just want what is best for her and her to be happy againg i start to cry just thinking about it because pple would call her a devil lcat and the cat was so sweet with me slept w me every night follow me around cause i understsood her and knew how to act around her




Sinatra-Butters said:


> Ok well first I want to apologize because I read your post in error and I thought you meant SHIP your cat, not FLY your cat to Canada. Second, why would you think I was insinuating that you kill your cat?


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

international pet relocation, pet relocation, pet moving - Export-A-Pet

might also be something to look into

also AC Live for the shipment of pets and other live animals - Air Canada Cargo

that's the link for Air Canada live cargo, there's even a pdf link at the bottom that gives the rates and such.

http://www.animalairways.com/services/pet-import.html

may also be an option


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Several years ago when Gabriel was coming to live with me I researched (and had his breeder research) the options for flying him across the border. I would recommend you call Air Canada Cargo and speak to them directly about the rules of shipping across the border. I also strongly recommend you contact Border Services about the import rules. In the end it was actually cheaper and MUCH MUCH MUCH less hassle to fly him to an airport within a day's drive for me on the US side. I then drove to pick him up there and drive across the border with him. The paperwork needed is far less. There was far less cost and hassle for the sender too. Sending an animal on an international flight involves a fair amount of paperwork. The only complication with this is you MUST meet the kitty at the airport when the flight arrives. 

A better option is if you know someone flying from Sacramento to an airport in the US nearest you is to have the kitty fly in the cabin with them. And you drive down to pick up the kitty. This means you are certain of the care that kitty will receive throughout the trip.

DEFINITELY discuss sedation with the airlines before you do this as most will not accept a kitty who has been obviously sedated.

ETA: You will likely pay duty on the kitty when importing so make sure to have your rescue paperwork handy.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

thanks for your responses but like the other poster said i looked into it there are no direct flights from sacramento or san fran to ottawa 

there are direct flights from san fran to toronto but new problems arise 

1. no one there i know of cares enough about the cat to drive her to the san fran airport. I could e mail all the rescues but i have a feeling they wont care and will just ignore me again.

2. I have a serious panic disorder been in therapy for it for over 10 years. Just like my cat when i drive in new places that are big and crowded i start to get scared panic an shake. I am fine if someone else is driving but if its me i have to pull over and make someone else drive my car. I live an hour and a half away from ottawa now but i grew up in ottawa and know the area really well so am am able to drive there without freaking out cause i have done it a million times. Toronto or montreal i have never done just scares the **** out of me. If ic could get one of my friends who is a good driver to drive MY CAR to one of those big cities that might work but everyone is so wishy washy they say yes but often last minute they will back out. If there was a ride program i could take to go to one of those big cities i wonder and i can just take a bus up to the airport and maybe take some kind of ride program back. Not sure how that works.


----------



## catnapped (Nov 11, 2010)

could you afford to go get your cat, then she can travel back with you in the cabin?


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

i just got a new job and only get one day off a week now. The other option is this cat santuary in sacramento he sent me pictures it is a rescue it looks pretty good but he wants 1200 if he is going to take in my rescue he wont talk to me unless i pay. I can show u guys his site if u want. ASeems a nice place for cats.


she will live there till she gets adopted out and if she doesnt get adopted out she lives there forever the rescue pays for any health illness she gets on top of that live long promise that if it does not work out with her adoptive parents she can go back to the santuary 


I sent him another e mail just now to ask a few questions adnd concerns i will see if he e mails me back at least this way she will never be caged


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

she is such a healthy cat tho and i already got her her shots and testing for feline aids and leaukemia shes young and perfect shape so i think 1200 is a bit silly but when i told him that he just ignored my e mail and never responded. shes only 2. She just needs an experienced owner.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry if I'm not following this correctly, but now you are in contact with a shelter/rescue and are considering placing her there instead of flying her to Canada? I'm not trying to be rude, I'm just a little confused and was wondering if you could clarify.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

If anyone knows of any other means of transportation to ottawa or my city if there are no direct flights let me know other or if anyone knows a way to get her to the san fran aiport and handle things on the other side of the border. Still looking at my options. 

The pet relocator i am looking at is that another method of transporting an animal where they take care of the paper work and shipping for you? i am at work today havent had a chance to really look at them much or phone much yet.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

yes sharpie that is my only option if i have no help as i cant do this on my own


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Would you perhaps be willing to search for your kitty a new home? The lady that she is staying with could help you with this, and gives your little girl a good shot at finding a home in an environment that she is relaxed in so people will be more drawn to her. Advertise her in the local classifieds, on craigslist, also a lot of vets will allow you to post fliers in their clinics and sometimes even know of people looking for a new pet that they can connect you with. This way you can be a part of finding her a new home and can feel satisfied knowing she is safe and loved. Just some tips I have found advertising cats for the shelter that I think can be helpful in your finding her a home:

1. Always post a picture with your ad. People are more apt to answer you if they have a face and big eyes to fall in love with.
2. Don't give an uneventful description like "Female cat needs home, moved cant take her with me". Your kitty has a story to tell and a plea to make, a call for a new family to love. Tell her story, people really have a hard time resisting a well put story with the picture of her pretty self. 
3. Make your kitty sound good, cause overall she is a love and a good pet. If all you talk about is the bad things then people will be put off by her before she ever gets a chance to prove how wonderful she is. I usually wouldn't talk to people about some of the kitties quirks until after we have corresponded a bit. This gives them a chance to see her for how wonderful she is, then they can weigh whether or not some of her not so great traits are worthwhile. 
4. Don't offer her for free. Generally people only looking for a free cat aren't going to give her what she truly needs.

I hope this helps. With a little persistence and hard work you can and will find her a home. I honestly believe there is a perfect match for every cat.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

fatkittycity.org


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

$1200 does seem like a lot of money but there are huge differences between a shelter, a rescue, and a sanctuary. Most sanctuary's aren't necessarily focused on adopting cats out, but giving them a luxurious and safe place to spend the rest of their days. Most pets that I know of that end up in sanctuaries are the pets of people who have passed away that no one in the family wanted. When you put that in perspective $1200 doesn't seem like that much, you could easily spend that much on your kitty over the course of 1 to 2 years between medical and shots, food, toys, bedding, dental, etc. These are all things the sanctuary would be providing. The sanctuary actually loses money with every pet they take in in the grand scheme of things if the pet remains with them for life like most do. Thankfully most places aren't in the animal helping business to make a profit. I personally recommend trying to find her a home first before you take her to a sanctuary. She is so young and still has much to offer to a family! I hope something works out.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

thge only problem with putting an add up is i wont know what kind of person is going to take the cat the rescues screen the people really well if you do it on your own the cat can end up anywhere and i am not there to do a home visit


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

cateyes1981 said:


> thge only problem with putting an add up is i wont know what kind of person is going to take the cat the rescues screen the people really well if you do it on your own the cat can end up anywhere and i am not there to do a home visit


I'm sorry I wasn't clear with my thoughts, that was part of what I thought the friend that they kitty is staying with could help you with. Since she has the cat she can visit the people help screen their home while you talk with them on the phone or email.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

that person tkaing care of the cat would give the cat to anyoone they just want it out because she is clawing her carpet i would not trust their judgement with the cat because they are going to throw a party when the cat leaves i know they are treating the cat good they are nice to animals but they just want her gone. I told them give me to the end of the month to sort this out.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

if anyone can do a backround check on that santuary and think a cat would most def be happy there please let me know maybe that is the best option for her? I can put some money on my cc and pay it off if that would mean the cat would be happy for life.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not very familiar with cat sanctuaries in Canada, but I know of a place in California, Cat House on Kings, mainly through the internet. From what I've seen (and heard from other members here) it is a wonderful place! I'm not sure how far that would be from where the cat is now though, but thought you might want to check it out. 

Also, have you considered making a post on this site? There's a seperate section for cats in need of homes.

Anyway, I wish you and your kitty the best of luck!


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

i did not think of that if someone had a santuary to recc me in northern california?


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

The Cat House on the Kings

That's the link if you want to check it out. There is a fee involved with surrendering a cat however. It's somewhere in Parlier, CA. Have no clue where that is but I hope it helps


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

cateyes1981 said:


> thanks for your responses but like the other poster said i looked into it there are no direct flights from sacramento or san fran to ottawa
> 
> there are direct flights from san fran to toronto but new problems arise
> 
> ...


Check your inbox. I may have a suggestion/solution


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Unless they've changed their rules lately, Air Canada will not ship cats in cargo during the winter months. 
The best thing would be to fly to San Fran and bring her back in the cabin to Toronto. but this would be very expensive. There are certain flights or days where a small number of animals are allowed in cabin, but carrier must fit under the seat. You would have to enquire about that.
As far as driving to Toronto from Ottawa and back. I understand your panic disorder. If you cannot find a person to drive you, you could take the train. It would be a big hassle transferring from Union Station to the airport and back to get a train to Ottawa, but not an impossibility. It's a tough decision. I dunno if I were in your shoes, I think I would opt for a rescue or sanctuary....$1200 is a reasonable fee in my estimation. I know how difficult a decision is to make for a pet one loves so much. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

catloverami said:


> Unless they've changed their rules lately, Air Canada will not ship cats in cargo during the winter months.
> 
> The best thing would be to fly to San Fran and bring her back in the cabin to Toronto. but this would be very expensive.


My daughter moved back to the UK in January (about 6 weeks ago) and her cat was sent via pet cargo on the same flight as she was on. We tried to find a flight so that he could travel in the cabin with her, but they said they don't allow cats in the cabin on international flights, no exceptions (only on domestic flights within Canada). We even asked whether it would be allowed if she were willing to pay for a first class ticket. The answer was "No". So, they must have changed their rules.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

some new news

airlines some airlines like canadian airlines do not take animals on smaller aircrafts during the winter months but still take them in the bigger aircrafts


also some airlines like contential and canadian airlines do not require you have a direct flight for your animal they will transfer your pet for you and they say that live animals are NOT treated like baggage and always end up safe and sound and if there ever is a problem the owner is contacted right away. On top of that they are often checked on to make sure they are okay during the flight.

this sounds better


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

okay up date i ended up giving her to fatkittycity and gave them the donation 


now she is at least safe and secure for life they are not in any rush to adopt her out and dont care if she never goes out and they wont adopt her out to anyone unless they are perfect for her

she is aa special needs cat when she went there sshe threw one of her famouse wild cat tantrums and shocked them a bit because she will go to sweet purring kitten to angry crazy tigress in a second lol

they dont mind tho they are so experienced if she was with a pet home or any other home and they saw her act like that they would think the cat is very dangerous or something silly 

the santuary keeps sending me e mails to keeup me updated the cats name is nilla if anyone here thinks she is their kind of cat possibly lol shes very beautiful

i miss her a lot and am a bit depressed but i thought it might be the best thing for her considering i know she would have to be sedated on the plane also and no one really was that eager to help i got people who offered but they it would take days to return my phone calls e mails and the lady who had her wanted her gone fast


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I know it was a _very _difficult decision for you and a real wrench of the heart, but I think you made the _best _decision for "Nilla". I think she might not have travelled well because of her unstable temperament, and often sedatives don't work.


----------

